
InKin Social Fitness Is Now In You Pocket - zaruiamvi
https://www.inkin.com/blog/en/inKin-Has-Gone-Mobile--Download-Our-iOS-And-Android-Apps-Today
======
brudgers
Curious if this is something you made.

